
Ask HN: How to make your remote life better? - FajitaNachos
I&#x27;m starting a small side project with the goal of creating useful tools for fully or partially remote teams.
I think the main collaboration tools (chat, video, screen sharing) have been covered pretty well, but there seems to be a lack of more &quot;team management&quot; type tools.<p>Some ideas include:<p>- Onsite trip planning (A flight aggregator but you can input numerous departure cities and find the best combination to bring the team together at various destinations)<p>- Quick timezone availability&#x2F;scheduling integration with G suite.<p>- Onboarding. Send schwag to new employees at their house.<p>As a remote employee&#x2F;founder what tools do you wish you had in your day to day arsenal that don&#x27;t exist?
======
wewritecode
> Quick timezone availability/scheduling integration with G suite.

This would be really helpful.

